# New Album Release - Nightscapes



## CGR (May 8, 2019)

I'm proud to announce the release of my second album of original tunes - 'Nightscapes'. A sonic departure from my previous solo piano album 'Themes & Dreams'.

Available now at Bandcamp:



Soon to be released on iTunes, Apple Music and all popular streaming services.

Thanks for your interest - Regards, Craig


----------



## CT (May 8, 2019)

Looking forward to hearing this!


----------



## whiskers (May 8, 2019)

sounds great!


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 9, 2019)

Nice! Gonna listen now.


----------



## CGR (May 9, 2019)

. . . miket, whiskers & Meetyhtan - thanks for your support


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 9, 2019)

Just took the time to listen to the whole album. I've set myself the goal to review at least one track ( / album) posted in this forum every day, to help some people out, as a lot of good stuff simple gets drowned in the masses of posts.
But there is honestly nothing negativ I could criticize about your album, CGR. It's lovely and relaxing to listen to. Simple and perfect for it's genre with some nice non-piano details on top.

May I ask what piano libraries you used?


----------



## CGR (May 9, 2019)

Meetyhtan said:


> Just took the time to listen to the whole album. I've set myself the goal to review at least one track ( / album) posted in this forum every day, to help some people out, as a lot of good stuff simple gets drowned in the masses of posts.
> But there is honestly nothing negativ I could criticize about your album, CGR. It's lovely and relaxing to listen to. Simple and perfect for it's genre with some nice non-piano details on top.
> 
> May I ask what piano libraries you used?



Thanks Meetyhtan - I appreciate your thoughts and taking the time to listen.
I used a variety of piano libraries on the album - mainly drawn from the recently released UVI Keysuite Collection. My beautiful 1924 Richard Lipp & Sohns (Stuttgart) acoustic grand piano is due for a final tune this month after a prolonged (ie. as funds became available!) restoration process over the last few years, so I am planning to record this for my next album, along with some live guitars and other instrumentation.


----------



## Will Blackburn (May 9, 2019)

Really enjoyed listening to that. It has a sombreness that puts me in the mood to replay games like Dreamfall the Longest Journey and Child Of Light again. I could quite easily listen to 13-16 on repeat all day  Love the bass on Three Two One and at 2.50 on Blindsided. Was that a VI?


----------



## CGR (May 9, 2019)

Will Blackburn said:


> Really enjoyed listening to that. It has a sombreness that puts me in the mood to replay games like Dreamfall the Longest Journey and Child Of Light again. I could quite easily listen to 13-16 on repeat all day  Love the bass on Three Two One and at 2.50 on Blindsided. Was that a VI?


Pleased to hear you enjoyed it Will. I intentionally sequenced the final 5 tracks as a 'suite' of tunes to take you through to the end of the album, so your comment was nice to hear. All instrumentation is VI based. I sometimes layer basses (eg. a Fender/Electric bass together with a subtle amount of synth bass) which is what I used for 'Three Two One' & 'Blindsided'. Thanks for your interest and support.


----------



## whiskers (May 9, 2019)

CGR said:


> Thanks Meetyhtan - I appreciate your thoughts and taking the time to listen.
> I used a variety of piano libraries on the album - mainly drawn from the recently released UVI Keysuite Collection. My beautiful 1924 Richard Lipp & Sohns (Stuttgart) acoustic grand piano is due for a final tune this month after a prolonged (ie. as funds became available!) restoration process over the last few years, so I am planning to record this for my next album, along with some live guitars and other instrumentation.


dammit I knew I should have picked keysuite up 

Did you use some kind of plucked strings for Waltz Laura? Was this also part of UVI keysuite? Or UVI augmented piano or something? Love every track <3


----------



## CGR (May 9, 2019)

whiskers said:


> dammit I knew I should have picked keysuite up
> 
> Did you use some kind of plucked strings for Waltz Laura? Was this also part of UVI keysuite? Or UVI augmented piano or something? Love every track <3


The plucked sound on 'Waltz for Laura' is a Dulcimer VI.


----------



## CGR (May 12, 2019)

Update - now available on iTunes/Apple Music, Spotify & Youtube Music:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/nightscapes/1463100965?ign-mpt=uo=4


----------

